# Ferry Meadows Peterborough



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We have the chance to get away on Thursday for a few nights. Any thoughts on Ferry Meadows at this time of year?

regards

Geoff


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi, been to Ferrmeadows a couple of times, site was great, wardens friendly and helpfull and great walks from site. If you go have a great time


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Ferry meadows is just a stones throw from a golf course and from a harvester eatery. Nene park is just about 100 yards from the site also.

HTH

Dave

656


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Nice place, nice site.
Only problem when we stayed there was the 'party boat' on the lake, giving out loud 'doof doof doof' 'music' 'till about 3am.

H


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for the replies and info. We have decided to go tommorrow until Sunday.

Regards

Geoff


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

Hi we will be at Ferrymeadows fri, sat and sunday. Look out for us.
Hobby 750.
Little Kath and Moggie2002


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Have a good time all. I am parked up the road from FM at a CL - that is currently closed for winter.

Ferry Meadows is a cool site usually, can be a bit crowded in summer. No party boat this time of year! 8) 

LittleKath, I don't suppose you require any spare carpets for your Hobby do you? I have a friend who sold his Hobby 750 to a dealer about 6 months ago and has just discovered the carpets in the loft! He has the bar version.

Actually, now I have remembered I think I will add them to the classifieds section for him. :lol:


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi ... i am going a week on saturday for a weekend try the new camera out  
ray


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We're not usually keen on sites but we do like Ferrymeadows.
Great location next to the country park and lake, make sure you take the bikes with you, loads of cycling routes from the site including a route to the city centre without touching any main roads.  

pete


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

great site, stayed there a couple of times last year.friendly wardens, pub along the road, bus stop close by. can be prone to slight flooding in parts though.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

What a fantastic weekend for the weather! Unbeleivable at this time of year. Actually sat outside the van and had a couple of beers - almost like summer.

Loved the site and will definately be going again as soon as posible.

We didnt take the bikes because we took the dog, but we walked his legs off.

Unfortunately, on Saturday, a teenager fell into the River Nene and the last I heard (Monday) he was still missing.

LittleKath, sorry we didnt look you up, but didnt see your post until we got home.

regards

Geoff

regards


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Teenager is still missing Geoff, they are bringing in specialist underwater vision equipment now to aid the search.  

A note of warning re your Dog and Ferry Meadows - its a walkers paradise but also is the only place in Peterborough I know of where a dog can catch Droopy Tail. I have no idea what the official name is - neither has the vet.

3 years ago there was a spate of Labradors in the surgery with droopy tails (curled under the body and could not lift them up without pain) - a painkilling jab and 48 hours later they were fine.  

My Staffie got it last year - only non Lab that the vet has seen get the symptoms. 8O 

They reckon it is something in the water at FM (the only place they all had been within the previous 48 hours) that the dogs are either getting bitten by or infected by. My Staffie didn't go in the water as she is petrified of ducks but spent 3 weeks camped up in the site there.

Just letting you know incase you get a Droopy Tail! It was the first I had heard of it and we used to spend hours down FM.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the warning Leigh... I will have to remember not to go into the water when I next visit :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for the warning Leigh - just googled "droopy tail" and came up with this

"Droopy tail syndrome" is often cured with a nice treat! :lol: 

Seriously, I wonder if the warning signs "Water Untreated" is something to do with this?

Geoff


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

kands said:


> Thanks for the warning Leigh... I will have to remember not to go into the water when I next visit :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Keith


Ha Ha, according to Geoff .....



STAubyns said:


> "Droopy tail syndrome" is often cured with a nice treat!


so I am sure Sharon could sort something out!  :lol: :lol:

Anyway, back to the serious bit, it could very well have something to do with the untreated water - harbouring dodgy insects I think - as my dog never actually got wet. First sign of a duck and she vanishes!

Spend a lot of time on the Grass side of the Campsite though rolling around .. perhaps it was some tick like insect that lives in the area near the water.


----------

